# Website creation: web servers and FTP service



## Kernix (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm about a week away from uploading my Photo website that I created with Dreamweaver. I hope this thread is not off-topic.

I need help finding a web server to hold all my web pages, and I think I also need an FTP service. I did a google search, but the # of results is too much. I'm hoping someone here has a photo website and can recommend a web server provider as well an an FTP service? If this is way off-topic, feel free to contact me directly.

Greatly appreciated!
Jim


----------



## McKaso (Dec 13, 2008)

The server I currently use is http://www.bravenet.com/ They have a good amount of bandwidth and file storage and I have been happy with their services. Another one I used in the past was http://www.doteasy.com/ before I switched to Bravenet. There is also http://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/hosting/shared.asp?isc=gooh1003af These are the ones I am familiar with. 

I chose bravenet 1) large uploaded file capacity 2) large amount of bandwidth (if you exceed the bandwidth you will be charged extra by your sever) 3) able to set up email account specific to my website. 4) Service has been very reliable. The online help is limited, but they do have a good FAQ. If I can figure it out then anybody can 

I do not have any suggestions for the FTP service as mine was included in my software.

Good luck on your website .


----------



## Kernix (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey, I reeeeeaaaaly appreciate it - tht's the 3rd Godaddy response - I'll check it out as well as Bravenet! Thanks!

Jim


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 27, 2008)

Regardless of who you choose, don't go based only on price.  We started out at a really low cost host and they went down frequently.  Not only did that make us look bad to our customers but it also did damage to our search engine rankings.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Dec 28, 2008)

I have had one host over the years and it's Host gator. They are cheaper but they have very good servers. They come with an extraordinary support team that's open 24/7. You can go into live chat and usually get help right away. They will help you with anything that you need help with.


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 28, 2008)

I use Domain Names and Web Hosting by IPOWER, they are great.   Get a pro account with a domain name of your choice and two years service for about 150.00 bones.  Support is a phone call away 24/7.  You get all the bells and whistles you could want on a server.  Control panel, ftp, mail,cgi,php, pearl,scripting installed. ect ect ect. 
  I stayed away from the big bad godaddy. They register the domain  to there self and RENT it to you so you cant change to a differt server and keep your url.


----------



## natc143 (Dec 28, 2008)

I did a similar search and found great reviews/high recommendations for liquid web. Outstanding customer service, 24x7.... www.liquidweb.com


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2008)

I switched my website host this year...I asked around and Hostgator was a common recommendation so I went with them.  I've been very impresses and the price was great.


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 29, 2008)

i second BigMikes call. I changed to hostgator recently too, and i can't recommend them highly enough.

The customers service is top notch too.


----------



## jands (Dec 30, 2008)

I second the GoDaddy suggestion.  Hostgator.... mmmm... I've had nothing but trouble with them, but I suppose that is bound to happen sometimes.  I have heard good things about them too.

If I might ask, how much web design experience do you have?  I ask because I design websites for small businesses.  Not knowing your experience level (but making an assumption based on your original question), if you wanted a website that really pops, let me know.  I'd be willing to help you out for a very reasonable fee.


----------

